# Dis/VMK/Club Penguin Titles!



## lillorna11

So seen as though they are no threads on this, i thought maybe we could try it.
Introduce yourself by posting your VMK and Club Penguin Names.
EDIT: It doesn't matter whether of not you went on VMK, Just tell me your DIS and CP names.

DIS/VMK/Club Penguin

lillorna11/Lornaaa/Mini Lorna
OctoPie/OctoPie/beaky111
Evoulie/Evoulie/Evoulie
Scodaddy/Dr-Jones/iwantmyvmk
the_jedi_master/The_Jedi_Master/Darth Yavn
angelcake170/Cheer_Girlie/Cheer Girlie or CheerinGirli
rickyratsmom/SneekyTiki/Peachy Tiki
Aimbier31/Aimbier/Peggi10
Dreamer04/No VMK/Suzy Smart


----------



## OctoPie

OctoPie/OctoPie/beaky111-member since 2006


----------



## Evoulie

Evoulie/Evoulie/Evoulie

Ev


----------



## Scodaddy

Scodaddy/Dr-Jones/iwantmyvmk


----------



## the_jedi_master

the_jedi_master/The_Jedi_Master/Darth Yavn


----------



## angelcake170

angelcake170/Cheer_Girlie/Cheer Girlie
angelcake170/Cheer_Girlie/Cheeringirli

ETA: I'm mostly on Cheeringirli.
I have a few questions too.
Anybody a tour guide? ( I am. )
Anybody a member? ( I'm not. )
Anybody completed all 7 missions? ( I have. )


----------



## rickyratsmom

Dis:rickyratsmom, VMK: SneekyTiki, Club Penguin: Peachy Tiki.
I am a secreat agent and have completed all missions to date!
Not a member though I play for free lol


----------



## angelcake170

I wish you could trade coins for items!
I have about 1600 coins and I've bought everything I _can_ buy because I'm not a member. I've bought every background, every color for a penguin, and the two puffles.
ETA: I really wish i could give my credits to new players.


----------



## Aimbier31

dis: aimbier31
vmk: aimbier
club penguin: peggi10


----------



## Dreamer04

Hi. No VMK 

Just CP---Suzy Smart 

and the Dis---Dreamer04

I wish I could go on Club Penguin from work~


----------



## adventuredayle

adventuredayle/adventuredayle/Captaindale


----------



## orangemagicalsnow

i had a account but forgot the username and password  But i think the name was SnowBells1


----------



## Swkyle

Here is mine!

Swkyle/Swkyle/Swkyle


----------



## SurfinStitch

mine CP names are Voo Doo and Ginger Mo... Ive been playing since before disney owned it! :O since like... 05! good to see some fellow vmkers are on there


----------



## lilbumbles

DIS/VMK/Club Penguin

lilbumbles/lilbumbles/Lim Popo


----------



## Xela424

DIS/VMK/Club Penguin

Xela424/AlphaCoolAlex/Xela424


----------



## Stitchco

DIS Name:  Stitchco

VMK Name:  stitchco

-Stitchco


----------



## Cinderella8

I never got a VMK, but I'm pudgenorman2 on Club Penguin


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Dis: AMusicLifeForMe
VMK: Sammypup


----------

